# Can't retrieve voice-mail



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

Nokia C3-00

When I attempted to set up voicemail, the automated setup wouldn't accept my desired password.
Now it's asking for a pasword when i try to retrieve voicemail and my desired password isn't accepted
nor is any simular password.

If i reset ALL phone settings to factory defaults, will that eliminate the voicemail password also?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No. You have to call your provider to get the voice mail password reset.


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> No. You have to call your provider to get the voice mail password reset.


ahh.......ok, thanks


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

leaveing unsolved for now.......till after password reset


----------

